# Oι βραχείες λίστες για τα Κρατικά Λογοτεχνικά Βραβεία (2012)



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Το Υπουργείο Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού ανακοίνωσε, σε εφαρμογή της νέας νομοθεσίας που διέπει τον θεσμό, τις βραχείες λίστες για τα κρατικά λογοτεχνικά βραβεία Διηγήματος - Νουβέλας, Μυθιστορήματος, Ποίησης, Δοκιμίου - Κριτικής, Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου συγγραφέα, Χρονικού - Μαρτυρίας, καθώς και τις βραχείες λίστες για τα βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης.

Οι βραχείες λίστες συνοδεύονται από αιτιολογημένη έκθεση της επιτροπής, στην οποία εξετάζονται οι τάσεις της λογοτεχνικής παραγωγής και αποτιμάται η στάθμη των λογοτεχνικών έργων που εκδόθηκαν κατά το 2011.

*Κρατικά λογοτεχνικά βραβεία*

*Διήγημα - Νουβέλα*

1. Σωτήρης Δημητρίου για το έργο του «Η σιωπή του ξερόχορτου», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
2. Γιάννης Ευσταθιάδης για το έργο του «Άνθρωποι από λέξεις - : Διηγήματα μεγάλου μήκους», εκδόσεις Μελάνι.
3. Κώστας Καβανόζης για το έργο του «Όλο το φως απ' τα φεγγάρια - : Διηγήματα», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
4. Μαρία Κουγιουμτζή για το έργο της «Γιατί κάνει τόσο κρύο στο δωμάτιό σου; - : Διηγήματα», εκδόσεις Καστανιώτης.
5. Γιώργος Μήτας για το έργο του «Ιστορίες του Χαλ - : Διηγήματα», εκδόσεις Κίχλη.
6. Κώστας Γ. Παπαγεωργίου για το έργο του «Νερό», εκδόσεις Κέδρος.
7. Γιώργος Σκαμπαρδώνης για το έργο του «Περιπολών περί πολλών τυρβάζω - : Διηγήματα», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
8. Έρση Σωτηροπούλου για το έργο της «Να νιώθεις μπλε, να ντύνεσαι κόκκινα : Διηγήματα», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.

*Μυθιστόρημα*

1. Χρήστος Αγγελάκος για το έργο του «Το δάσος των παιδιών - : Μυθιστόρημα», εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο.
2. Ισίδωρος Ζουργός για το έργο του «Ανεμώλια - : Μυθιστόρημα», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
3. Μιχάλης Μοδινός για το έργο του «Η σχεδία - : Μυθιστόρημα», εκδόσεις Καστανιώτης.
4. Κώστας Μουρσελάς για το έργο του «Στην άκρη της νύχτας - : Μυθιστόρημα», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
5. Γιώργος Ξενάριος για το έργο του «Στην άκρη του κόσμου», εκδόσεις Κέδρος.
6. Αλέξης Πανσέληνος για το έργο του «Σκοτεινές επιγραφές - : Μυθιστόρημα», εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο.
7. Γιώργος Συμπάρδης για το έργο του «Υπόσχεση γάμου - : Μυθιστόρημα», εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο.

*Ποίηση*

1. Κατερίνα Αγγελάκη - Ρουκ για το έργο της «Η ανορεξία της ύπαρξης: Ποιήματα», εκδόσεις Καστανιώτης.
2. Χάρης Βλαβιανός για το έργο του «Σονέτα της συμφοράς: (Apologia pro vita et arte mea), εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
3. Γιώργος Γώτης για το έργο του «Δίχως χάρτη», εκδόσεις Στιγμή.
4. Γιάννης Δούκας για το έργο του «Στα μέσα σύνορα», εκδόσεις Πόλις.
5. Έλσα Κορνέτη για το έργο της «Κονσέρβα μαργαριτάρι», εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδης.
6. Δημήτρης Κοσμόπουλος για το έργο του «Κρούσμα», εκδόσεις Κέδρος.
7. Παυλίνα Παμπούδη για το έργο της «Το σπίτι στους 40 δρόμους», εκδόσεις Ροές.
8. Μίμης Σουλιώτης για το έργο του «Κύπρον, ιν ντηντ - : Περιηγητικές αρπαχτές σε στίχους», εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο.

*Δοκίμιο  Κριτική*

1. Νάσος Βαγενάς για το έργο του «Κινούμενος στόχος - : Κριτικά κείμενα», εκδόσεις Πόλις.
2. Γιώργος Γιαννουλόπουλος για το έργο του «Ο Μοντερνισμός και οι "Δοκιμές" του Σεφέρη», εκδόσεις Πόλις.
3. Γιάννης Κιουρτσάκης για το έργο του «Το ζητούμενο του ανθρώπου», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
4. Ιωάννης Μ. Κωνσταντάκος για το έργο του «Θρύλοι και παραμύθια για τη χώρα του χρυσού: Αρχαιολογία ενός παραμυθιακού μοτίβου», εκδόσεις Στιγμή.
5. Αντώνης Λιάκος για το έργο του «Αποκάλυψη, ουτοπία και ιστορία - : Οι μεταμορφώσεις της ιστορικής συνείδησης», εκδόσεις Πόλις.
6. Ελένη Πολίτου  Μαρμαρινού για το έργο της «Ωσάν χαράς ιδέα - : Η ποιητική γραμματική του Ανδρέα Κάλβου», εκδόσεις Gutenberg.
7. Δημήτρης Τζιόβας για το έργο του «Ο μύθος της γενιάς του τριάντα - : Νεοτερικότητα, ελληνικότητα και πολιτισμική ιδεολογία», εκδόσεις Πόλις.

*Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενοι συγγραφείς*

1. Κυριάκος Γιαλένιος για το έργο του «Η νόσος των εραστών», εκδόσεις Μελάνι.
2. Θωμάς Ιωάννου για το έργο του «Ιπποκράτους 15», εκδόσεις Σαιξπηρικόν.
3. Αλέξιος Μάινας για το έργο του «Το περιεχόμενο του υπολοίπου», εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδης.
4. Βασιλική Πέτσα για το έργο της «Θυμάμαι», εκδόσεις Πόλις.
5. Γιώργος Χ. Στεργιόπουλος για το έργο του «Η διάβολος», Εκδόσεις των φίλων.
6. Δημήτρης Τανούδης για το έργο του «Σπασμός», εκδόσεις Νεφέλη.
7. Θωμάς Τσαλαπάτης για το έργο του «Το ξημέρωμα είναι σφαγή κύριε Κρακ», εκδόσεις Εκάτη.

*Χρονικό - Μαρτυρία*

1. Χρήστος Δανιήλ για το έργο του «"...Ιούς, Μανιούς, ίσως και Aqua Marina - : Μάτση Χατζηλαζάρου, η πρώτη Ελληνίδα υπερρεαλίστρια», εκδόσεις Τόπος.
2. Γιώργος Κοτανίδης για το έργο του « Όλοι μαζί, τώρα!», εκδόσεις Καστανιώτης.
3. Σπύρος Κουζινόπουλος για το έργο του «Δράμα 1941: Μια παρεξηγημένη εξέγερση», εκδόσεις Καστανιώτης.
4. Μακρής  Στάικος Πέτρος Στ., για το έργο του «"Ο Άγγλος πρόξενος" : Ο υποπλοίαρχος Noël C. Rees και οι βρετανικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες: Ελλάδα - Μέση Ανατολή (1939-1944)», εκδόσεις Ωκεανίδα.
5. Αλέξανδρος Μασσαβέτας για το έργο του «Κωνσταντινούπολη - : Η πόλη των απόντων», εκδόσεις Πατάκης.
6. Γιάννης Παπακώστας για το έργο του «O Emile Legrand και η ελληνική βιβλιογραφία: Αρχειακή μελέτη», εκδόσεις Ίδρυμα Κώστα και Ελένης Ουράνη.
7. Λυδία Σαπουνάκη - Δρακάκη [και] Μαρία Λουΐζα Τζόγια  Μοάτσου για το έργο «Η δραματική σχολή του Εθνικού θεάτρου», εκδόσεις Μορφωτικό Ίδρυμα Εθνικής Τραπέζης.

*Βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης*

Η επιτροπή κρατικών βραβείων λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης για έργα που εκδόθηκαν το 2011, ολοκλήρωσε τον πρώτο κύκλο των εργασιών της καταλήγοντας στην επιλογή των μεταφράσεων που συγκροτούν τον βραχύ κατάλογο των υποψήφιων προς βράβευση έργων για το 2011, στις τρεις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες: (α) Μετάφραση από ξένη γλώσσα, (β) Μετάφραση σε ξένη γλώσσα, και (γ) Μετάφραση από τα αρχαία ελληνικά.

*Μετάφραση από ξένη γλώσσα*

Μετά από προσεκτική ανάγνωση, αντιπαραβολή με το πρωτότυπο και εκτενή συζήτηση, καθώς και σύγκριση με μεταφράσεις των έργων σε άλλες γλώσσες, η επιτροπή κατέληξε στην επιλογή των εξής επτά μεταφράσεων, που συγκροτούν τον βραχύ κατάλογο των υποψηφιοτήτων για το κρατικό βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης 2011: [παρατίθενται σε αλφαβητική σειρά, σύμφωνα με το αρχικό γράμμα του επωνύμου του συγγραφέα σε ελληνική μεταγραφή]

1. Γουίλιαμ Τ. Βόλμαν, Κεντρική Ευρώπη, μετ. Αλέξης Καλοφωλιάς, Κέδρος
2. Κούρτσιο Μαλαπάρτε, Το δέρμα, μετ. Παναγιώτης Σκόνδρας, Μεταίχμιο
3. Ναντιέζντα Μαντελστάμ, Ελπίδα στα χρόνια της απελπισίας, μετ. Σταυρούλα Αργυροπούλου, Μεταίχμιο
4. Ρόμπερτ Μπέρτον, Η ανατομία της μελαγχολίας (τόμος ΙΙΙ), μετ. Παναγιώτης Χοροζίδης, Ηριδανός
5. Νοβάλις, Ύμνοι στη νύχτα, μετ. Κώστας Κουτσουρέλης, Περισπωμένη
6. Λεονάρδο Παδούρα, Ο άνθρωπος που αγαπούσε τα σκυλιά, μετ. Κώστας Αθανασίου, Καστανιώτης
7. Γουόλτερ Πέιτερ, Η Αναγέννηση, Μελέτες για την τέχνη και την ποίηση, μετ. Aρης Μπερλής, Αλεξάνδρεια

*Μετάφραση σε ξένη γλώσσα*

Η θέσπιση του βραβείου επιδιώκει να στηρίξει και να αναδείξει το ποιοτικό αυτό έργο, αλλά και να διευρύνει το πεδίο της παραγωγής σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Το 2011, η παραγωγή αυτή μας έδωσε αρκετά δείγματα μεταφραστικής δουλειάς από τα οποία τέσσερα έργα κρίθηκαν ως υψηλότατης στάθμης και υποψήφια βράβευσης, ως εξής: [παρατίθενται σε αλφαβητική σειρά σύμφωνα με το πρώτο γράμμα του μεταφρασμένου τίτλου]

1. Stratis Tsirkas, Ciudades a la deriva, edicion de Ioanna Nicolaidou, traduccion de Vicente Fernandez Gonzalez, Leandro Garcia Ramirez, Maria Lopez Villalba y Ioanna Nicolaidou, Madrid : Catedra, Letras Universales
2. Υannis Ritsos, Crisotemis, traduccion de Selma Ancira. Barcelona: Acantilado.
3. Il Vicino di Casa, Raccolta di racconti greci contemporanei, a cura di Maurizio de Rosa, Milano : Emmeti
4. Kostas Montis, Momenten en Andere Gedichten, Vertaling Hero Hokwerda Groningen : Ta Grammata.

*Μετάφραση από τα αρχαία ελληνικά*

Η πρόσφατη θέσπιση αυτού του βραβείου φαίνεται να ανταποκρίνεται σε ένα αυξανόμενο ενδιαφέρον για την αρχαιοελληνική σκέψη και την ένταξή της στη σύγχρονη ελληνική γραμματεία. Παρόμοια, μοιάζει να ανταποκρίνονται και αξιότατοι μεταφραστές/ερμηνευτές των αρχαιοελληνικών κειμένων, που περιλαμβάνονται στον κατάλογο υποψηφιοτήτων και θέτουν πραγματικά πολύ ψηλά τον πήχη. Συγκεκριμένα ο κατάλογος περιλαμβάνει τα εξής τέσσερα έργα: [παρατίθενται σε αλφαβητική σειρά, σύμφωνα με το πρώτο γράμμα του συγγραφέα του πρωτοτύπου].

1. Αριστοτέλης, Κατηγορίαι. Περί ερμηνείας. Μετάφραση, εισαγωγή, επιμέλεια Παύλος Καλλιγάς. Εταιρεία Μελέτης των Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου, Νήσος.
2. Αριστοτέλης, Περί γενέσεως και φθοράς. Μετάφραση, εισαγωγή, επιμέλεια Βασίλης Κάλφας Εταιρεία Μελέτης των Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου, Νήσος.
3. Ελληνική Παλατινή Ανθολογία. Μετάφραση, εισαγωγή, σχόλια Κώστας Τοπούζης, Επικαιρότητα.
4. Θουκυδίδης, Ιστορία. Εισαγωγή, μετάφραση, σημειώσεις Ν. Μ. Σκουτερόπουλος, Πόλις.

(Το πήρα από τη Ναυτεμπορική, εδώ.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλες και σε όλους και καλή επιτυχία!)


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2012)

Σκέψεις με αφορμή τους τίτλους των λογοτεχνικών έργων: σκοτάδι, μοναξιά, συμφορά, θάνατος, μαυρίλα, περιπλάνηση, κι άλλη συμφορά κλπ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Γιατί παρέλειψες τα: ανορεξία, σιωπή, νόσος και μελαγχολία; :laugh:


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 9, 2012)

Άρα η "υπόσχεση γάμου" δεν έχει πολλές ελπίδες, ε; Εκτός αν θεωρηθεί απειλή... (Μπου χα χα)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 9, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Άρα η "υπόσχεση γάμου" δεν έχει πολλές ελπίδες, ε; Εκτός αν θεωρηθεί απειλή... (Μπου χα χα)



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Κόμη, :upz::up::clap::lol::lol:


----------

